# Halloween Candy-Yea For The Old folks



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

According to this article, old people in the Midwest are the most likely to pass out candy. Women are most likely to decorate for Halloween. That must be why I'm doing all the work around here.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/hallo...-120000961.html;_ylt=A0LEV1RjJCtUZikAOCtXNyoA


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Men are more likely to scare the kids. I guess that's true since I normally have one or two kids burst into tears when they get to my house.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Men are more likely to scare the kids. I guess that's true since I normally have one or two kids burst into tears when they get to my house.


Yeah, me too. 
Only, it happens every day. 
And, they're my own kids.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^LMAO, Abunai!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay me!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*One basic rule in our house is that the wife decorates the inside, and I decortate the outside! Pretty much same with Christmas too, except I get to put the lights on the tree (I'm always putting lights up somewhere). Outside of that, the wife won't dress up nor does she even pass out the candy unless I'm unavailable at the time.

That's why I don't let them come to the door anymore, plus the fact that we have 3 dogs and they all bark their heads off every time the doorbell rings!
*_


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yep, that sounds right...as I was decorating on Saturday, I was talking to my neighbor, after he walked up and was saying how great everything looked. I said, wouldn't it be neat if our whole block would decorate and be THE Halloween block in Goldsboro? He looked at me like I had two heads.  (guess what my extra head was thinking?):devil:


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, I am a guy and I decorate and nothing is scary. I run the goofy/spooky route ala Disney's Haunted mansion. I have actually removed and re-designed some of my animated props because they were scaring kids. And while now I am OLD, I have always passed out candy. What else would you pass out? Unless you are one of those oddball health food nuts..


As usual, I go against the grain, I live on the edge, I work outside the box.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Don't be the house that passes out toothbrushes.


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

I always hand out the candy because I love the costumes and want to check out each kid. But the last few years our house has been so busy that I don't always get to. I also do the decorating inside, and plan what goes where outside. I'm obsessed and a Halloween control-freak! Luckily my husband just goes with it.


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

hoho.... more candy for great costume!!!


----------

